# Rogers miscalculating data usage?



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

I used to be on the 6gb/month plan, and I barely cracked 400mb - this was when I first got the phone and was using YouTube, iTunes, Maps, the web, etc. a LOT.

I switched to the 500mb/month plan two months ago, and I've made an effort to use less data. I actually switch it on Airplane mode for most of the day (from 9-3:30).

Ever since I switched, I think Rogers has been effing me around. Last month, a few days before my billing cycle ended, I got a text message saying I had used 80% of my data allotment and that I would be charged for overages. I checked my usage (I always reset on my billing start date - the 1st of the month) and I was at 250mb.

I made a point of using basically no data until the month ended. When I got my bill, it claimed I had used over *400mb* of data. I looked on one day that I had actually left my phone at home and hadn't used it all day except once at night to check an e-mail and it said I had used *25mb* that day!...

Today I got another text message claiming I am at 80%... I checked my usage and I'm at *75mb*. Even if the iPhone usage calculation is a bit off, there is no way that it is off by 325mb!

WHAT THE EFF????


----------



## ahMEmon (Sep 27, 2005)

*WARNING!!! INCOMING JOKE! NOT MEANT TO OFFEND!!!*

Ted Rogers didn't die of a heart attack....

He choked on all the money his company RAPES from us!


----------



## mejag (Mar 16, 2003)

I'm still on the 6gb plan, I received a text sunday saying I've gone over my limit and incurred a $20 charge... I've never broken 400mb... Needless to say I called rogers. Rogers rep couldn't find this mysterious charge, they said it may have been issue with the automated system... it better be *shakes fist*


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

I got the same crap and I called the Rogers rep and there response was that the built in data calc. in the iPhone is not accurate for billing purposes.

It's a load of BS. I said, how isn't it? It tracks all traffic that comes to and from the device.

Just BS.


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

Adrian. said:


> I got the same crap and I called the Rogers rep and there response was that the built in data calc. in the iPhone is not accurate for billing purposes.
> 
> It's a load of BS. I said, how isn't it? It tracks all traffic that comes to and from the device.
> 
> Just BS.


That's what I'm worried about!

I understand that the call time calculation isn't accurate because effing Rogers counts by the minute..

But the data should be accurate to the 0.1mb.

I'm definitely calling Rogers when I find a few minutes to do so, and then I'm going to call/write Apple as well.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

okcomputer said:


> That's what I'm worried about!
> 
> I understand that the call time calculation isn't accurate because effing Rogers counts by the minute..
> 
> ...


I concur. I had, for example, a 67 MB calculation on my iPhone and Rogers told me I had well over 250 MB. 

That to me is nearing Usurious behaviour. Furthermore, I would think that it would be very reasonable to ask for the ability to check your data consumption in real time. Not wait until you get the $50 dollar wammy in the mail. 

You can ask them to send you a text message when you hit the 80% mark.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

The only thing I can think of that could be the source of "mysterious data" is leaving push services on for your email or something of that nature. Otherwise, I'm inclined to agree that Rogers' system is miscalculating.


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

chas_m said:


> The only thing I can think of that could be the source of "mysterious data" is leaving push services on for your email or something of that nature. Otherwise, I'm inclined to agree that Rogers' system is miscalculating.


I thought about that as well, but since I've started using MobileMe in July, I've received about 10 e-mails. I don't use that account very much at all, and the e-mails I receive are very small.

The only other thing that I do is sync my calendars. I do have a lot of calendar activity, but it's probably not much compared to heavy users... I have about 5-6 events per day that sync between my phone, MobileMe, and my iMacs.

There is no way either of those things are taking up hundreds of megabytes per month!


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

If you have exchange setup, there could be something going horribly wrong - contact pictures, emails getting deleted/redownloaded etc.... but apart from that sounds like Rogers is just wrong.

I only used ~420MB in my first month of owning my iPhone and I used it HEAVILY.


----------



## MomentsofSanity (Jul 9, 2008)

kevleviathan said:


> If you have exchange setup, there could be something going horribly wrong - contact pictures, emails getting deleted/redownloaded etc.... but apart from that sounds like Rogers is just wrong.
> 
> I only used ~420MB in my first month of owning my iPhone and I used it HEAVILY.


I'd be leaning towards the Rogers just wrong side. I have a heavy use exchange email for work setup on the phone with hundreds of email a day. Even with that and my other usage I still have only used 747MB since my last reset on Oct 13.

That being said I've noticed that the counter is useless if you shut off the phone with home/power buttons. Seems to revert back to the previous data totals and not what it was at the time. Amazing how many apps hang up causing me to have to do this.....


----------



## mr.flow3r (Jul 19, 2007)

Rogers IS miscalculating. I just confirmed with a rep. I got a message saying I've reached 100% of my usage allowance this morning, got angry , and called in. The rep added up all my usage, which was not much (about 20mb) and I am 4 days into my billing cycle. She said I won't be charged, but I really doubt that because same thing happened last month and a rep said exact same thing, but I was charged.


----------



## benk (Dec 23, 2007)

I don't have a data plan but I'm thinking of adding one. Could any of this be because Rogers rounds up their data to the nearest KB? It's a long shot I know...even even if my iphone checks for new mail every minute it would only be 1.4MB/day (not including downloading any mail).

Another thing confusing me is the approximate data usage that Rogers says you would use: Rogers Communications - Wireless, Digital Cable TV, Hi-Speed Internet, Home Phone

They say an iphone loading up google front page uses 53KB compared to Samsung Jack at 9KB and Blackberry Bold at 27KB...why are they so different? Also they claim that just loading up the Apple website uses up 620KB on the iphone and half that on the other phones...it sounds weird to me.


----------

